# Turning off AWB



## mwct (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to turn off all white balancing including Automatic on the Canon Digital Rebel 400D?

Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 2, 2007)

No idea on the camera itself. But shooting RAW eliminates all white balance problems as it is then a post processing issue. I do have an EOS350D manual here, There's a WB button on it. I set my camera to Daylight always, even when indoors as I just adjust it afterwards if it's wrong.

In the 350D manual the Whitebalance info is on page 56.


----------



## usayit (Jul 2, 2007)

You can download the manual here:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=314&modelid=14256

See page 86 for Auto White Balance and White Balance Correction.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 2, 2007)

The image must be white balanced to something.  You can't turn this function off.  If you don't want the camera to automatically white balance, then set it yourself.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 2, 2007)

If you want the wb to act like regular film just set it to daylight balance.  Actually with Canon I like to use 5000 degrees, because I find their daylight wb to be a bit too yellow.


----------

